# Was Haltet Ihr Von Dem?



## Christoph (12. September 2002)

Mein kleiner Bruder bekommt im nächsten Monat ein neues Notebook. was sagt ihr dazu?

IPC WEB@NOTE HIGH END  

15.1" TFT Bildschirm mit SXGA-Display, Intel Pentium 4 Prozessor mit 2 GHz, 512 MB SD-RAM, 30 GB Festplatte, Kombi-Laufwerk CD/DVD/CD-RW, Windows XP PROFESSIONAL vorinstalliert, 
2 Jahre Garantie 

Preis:
*
€ 2.419,77*

grüße hochi


----------



## Avariel (12. September 2002)

*Sabber*, *Lechtz*, *Habenwill*! Aaaahhhhh!! Du bist gemein! Das machst du nur um mich zu quälen! ;((


----------



## Christoph (12. September 2002)

naja, wenn die Eltern zahlen ^^

was haltet ihr von der Grafikkarte. Sollte man da vielleicht was machen? Ein bisschen spielen sollte man auch können.!

???


----------



## eViLaSh (12. September 2002)

(steckt den kleinen gören mal schön alles in *****    )


du hast ja keine GRAKA mit angegeben !?

aber ich denk mal mit nem notebook kannst du keine gf4-effekte erreichen können.


----------



## Christoph (12. September 2002)

> (steckt den kleinen gören mal schön alles in *****    )


HE! ich hab auch vor 1/2 Jahr einen neuen bekommen 

sorry, die Grafikk.:
*ATI Mobility M6-D Radeon Grafikkarte mit 16 MB DDR-RAM und TV-Ausgang
*


----------



## AKM<2b> (12. September 2002)

ähm ist das nicht n bischen teuer für die konfiguration. oder hab ich jetzt das überfeature übersehen.
*am kopf kratz*

2b


----------



## Christoph (12. September 2002)

mmh, eigentlich nicht.
Ich kauf im Grosshandel und bekomm 15% *lechz*


----------



## Avariel (12. September 2002)

Ich denke nicht das das viel zu teuer ist. Vor allem der Prozi müsste schweinemäßig was kosten. Die GraKa sagt mir jetzt zwar nix, aber wenn sie neu und von Radeon ist, kanns net so schlecht sein. Alles in allem ein ziemliches Hammerteil.

Die Frage ob eure Eltern nen Geld******er haben spar ich mir


----------



## Christoph (12. September 2002)

ob meine Eltern einen Geldschei***** haben???

kA, ich seh nicht viel davon


----------



## CSF-Lady (12. September 2002)

ich hoffe das ist ein Mobile P4 und kein DesktopCPU...sonst extrem kurze Akkuzeiten und ein sattes Wärmeproblem im Dauerbetrieb.
Geric*** macht sowas ja ganz gerne, hab aber (fast)nur schlechtes gehört! Ein P4 gehört halt nicht in einen Notebook, wenn es also kein Mobile CPU ist wär ich da vorsichtig....


----------



## Christoph (12. September 2002)

das ist kein gericom-shice.
Ich glaub die haben wirklich den schlechtesten Support wo gibt!

bin mit archtec immer zufrieden gewesen und ich glaub ich kann denen vertrauen.


----------



## Christoph (12. September 2002)

soviel dazu!

Ähnlich der SpeedStep-Funktion arbeitet das Gerät mit Throttling, wodurch durch Zurückschalten der Taktfrequenz auch im Akkubetrieb eine ausgezeichnete Betriebsdauer erzielt wird, bzw. ab 2 GHz mit Northwood, wodurch Vorteile im Hinblick auf Wärmeentwicklung und Leistungsaufnahme entstehen.


----------



## CSF-Lady (12. September 2002)

ich meinte "nicht" das es ein geri ist, sondern lediglich das Gericom ganz gern desktop cpu in notebooks verbaut. Da sind sie auch bei weitem nicht die einzigen, aber wohl die bekanntesten. Dell und Toshiba machen sowas auch bei einigen Modellen. Bei dem IPC steht kein "M" hinter (oder vor) der CPU da frag ich doch lieber mal nach   Da die Mobile CPUs wesentlich teuerer sind schreibens die meisten Hersteller auch explizit dazu....


----------



## CSF-Lady (12. September 2002)

ROFL

OK OK OK, is ja gut


----------



## Vitalis (13. September 2002)

Da hat sie recht.. wenn das kein Mobile P4 ist, dann gute Nacht... 

hm *edit* Throttling hin oder her, ist es ein M ? Hm, finde keinen Hinweis darauf auf der HP..


----------



## AKM<2b> (13. September 2002)

Das meinte ich ja vorhin auch mit zu teuer. ein N-book mit gleicher Konfig von Gericom gibts für 1800€ da würde ich auf den Support Schei$en. ne..

2b


----------

